# Noctua NH-L9x65



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2015)

Pint-sized and full of pep, the Noctua NH-L9x65 takes an already solid design and scales it up. Made with compatibility in mind, it keeps clear of memory and first expansion slot while offering a quieter alternative to stock coolers. With the quality you expect and the low noise output you desire, can the NH-L9x65 deliver on performance?

*Show full review*


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 17, 2015)

Too much money for that level of performance. 
8.0 a bit generous I woud say....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2015)

You pay for quality and a warranty. Theres also the fact that if a new socket comes out Noctua will release updated mounting hardware and send it to you at no charge.

Essentially you get what you pay for. A cheaper product may perform as well but then you get clunky mounting hardware, weak fins that easily bend, No real warranty, high noise levels etc etc. Its a Niche product not a bad product. This makes sense for SFF systems where height is a concern. That and some people just like paying for quality. This argument applies to all items in a PC.

Case fans why buy noctua when yate loons are cheaper?
Motherboards why buy ASUS when Biostar board overclocks just as well for less?
Why buy EVGA Super Overclocked ACX 2.0 King Pin edition when the stock clocked ACX goes just as far?

etc etc.


----------



## 3125b (Jul 17, 2015)

I just bought a NH-U14S for 69.99€ (75,93 USD) directly from Noctua. It is absolutely worth it, delivered within one working day and one hell of a cooler.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 17, 2015)

Bah. Would have taken higher noise levels for better cooling. It's tiny and it's a 92mm unit, but to fall dead last in every test is just shameful.
Disappointing, really. I wanted to see this little heatsink do well.


----------



## MAXLD (Jul 17, 2015)

I think the review might have missed the point of this cooler. Considering it's a tiny horizontal design for low power packed small form factor setups, HTPC budget systems, I don't think it makes even sense to include overclock into its analysis, much less an i7 84W that is clearly already on the edge of its intended use even on stock.

The Noctua prodcut page itself includes a very clear "caution" note:


> _Caution: The NH-L9x65 is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 84W TDP (Thermal Design Power). Please consult our *TDP guidelines* to find out whether the NH-L9x65 is recommended for your CPU._



So saying "little performance it offers" is a bit misleading in this case... the cpu and usage in the review itself is already topping its intended array of supported hardware, and the other coolers there are "tower" types (unless I missed any) that obviously aren't "low profile" and take a good advantage on performance because of it.

 Might make sense to lightly compare it with all those small but vertical/tower coolers for light comparison sake, but the main target of this cooler is clearly the stock cooler and the intention to reduce noise while maintaining the very low profile. In that department it's probably a great solution... would been very beneficial to compare it the Intel stock cooler and then make the ideal conclusions.

Either being a stock cooler replacement due noise&performance (even malfunction), or being intended to cool a "tray" bought cpu (new or used), this fella might be very well suited. It's like you said, a "niche" market, but it's a valid one that sometimes many brands ignore. 

The price for all that will be something that the user needs to consider. If the silence it gives, intended low profile, build quality, ease of install, high warranty are worth the £30.00 / 45€ / $53 it costs, then it's a good investment... if the dude only wants a very cheap solution to pack in there, then it probably isn't.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Bah. Would have taken higher noise levels for better cooling. It's tiny and it's a 92mm unit, but to fall dead last in every test is just shameful.
> Disappointing, really. I wanted to see this little heatsink do well.


Keep in mind this is on an Intel Platform with TIM under the IHS, how much you want to bet that with a CPU that has a soldered IHS the cooler performs far better?

Notice on a 5960x which of course soldered IHS it does just fine. All depends on the CPU and the situation. Same with an FX8350

http://www.technologyx.com/featured/noctua-nh-l9x65-cpu-cooler-review-compact-and-quiet/4/

http://funkykit.com/91-reviews/cooling/1729-noctua-nh-l9x65-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=5

As for @MAXLD

from the conclusions

The Noctua NH-L9x65 is a very quiet CPU cooler, which is not surprising considering it is a Noctua cooler after all. What is surprising is the *perfect clearance on Intel systems, not only for memory but around the socket and the expansion slots.* The cooler's tiny 92 mm x 92 mm x 65 mm size makes it possible. As always with Noctua products, the build quality is exceptional, while the SecuFirm 2 mounting system makes it easy to install. It is also well packaged, which is nice to see. Overall, the NH-L9x65 is *a promising option for low-power HTPC and small form-factor systems as it should fit right in.*

Sadly, I ran into a few issues on this particular model. First, at $52.90 MSRP, it is expensive for what little performance it offers. Next, performance is lacking. While fine at stock, it still gets extremely hot. With just a mild overclock, the CPU thermal throttled. *It is not a good cooler for overclocked systems or higher TDP CPUs under heavy load. "Niche" is the perfect word to describe this cooler because it is perfect for specific situations—my test system isn't one of those.* Finally, the color theme won't be to everyone's liking, but come on, you knew that already, it's NOCTUA!

*Overall, the Noctua NH-L9x65 is not as bad a cooler as the review score may indicate. Its usability is limited to the point where Noctua provides a TDP guide for it and the CPUs and situations it will best perform with. If you plan to run overclocked high TDP processors, this is not the cooler for you. However, if your CPU falls into the proper category or you plan to run a stock system, the NH-L9x65 may be what you are looking for.*

I didn't miss the point it is what it is. Its an expensive Niche cooler. Most cases will fit larger options that are cheaper and perform better however the Noctua cooler when used with the proper CPU is an awesome low noise option. However for the great deal of people using a 4670k or 4770k 4790k etc this cooler isn't the best fit. The review reflects that. Pair this with an i3 or FX series or AMD APU in a SFF system however and the Noctua cooler will find itself right at home. The problem is I am not using a server with tray setup. I do not use a HTPC for testing. I do not use an SFF system for testing. I do take that into account but the NH-L9x65 is a cooler that while promising does not deliver on my test bench. Which I addressed. Again not a bad cooler it just has limited appeal. Also keep in mind few will heed the Noctua warning about TDP because that warning isn't visible when purchasing the cooler at say Newegg or Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VB3Y89E/?tag=tec06d-20 Thus the performance is lacking aspect to give users a heads up on what they are actually buying.


----------



## MAXLD (Jul 17, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> *Overall, the Noctua NH-L9x65 is not as bad a cooler as the review score may indicate. Its usability is limited to the point where Noctua provides a TDP guide for it and the CPUs and situations it will best perform with. If you plan to run overclocked high TDP processors, this is not the cooler for you. However, if your CPU falls into the proper category or you plan to run a stock system, the NH-L9x65 may be what you are looking for.*
> 
> I didn't miss the point it is what it is. Its an expensive Niche cooler. Most cases will fit larger options that are cheaper and perform better however the Noctua cooler when used with the proper CPU is an awesome low noise option. However for the great deal of people using a 4670k or 4770k 4790k etc this cooler isn't the best fit. The review reflects that. Pair this with an i3 or FX series or AMD APU in a SFF system however and the Noctua cooler will find itself right at home. The problem is I am not using a server with tray setup. I do not use a HTPC for testing. I do not use an SFF system for testing. I do take that into account but the NH-L9x65 is a cooler that while promising does not deliver on my test bench. Which I addressed. Again not a bad cooler it just has limited appeal. Also keep in mind few will heed the Noctua warning about TDP because that warning isn't visible when purchasing the cooler at say Newegg or Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VB3Y89E/?tag=tec06d-20 Thus the performance is lacking aspect to give users a heads up on what they are actually buying.



I did read the conclusions and that's also why I'm saying the review kind of misses the point. Considering the alerts, specifications and compatibility details of Noctua, the performance this specific low profile cooler provides to the i7-K 84W is not unexpected, therefore, the performance negative point (up&downs) given and "not as bad as the review score may indicate" shouldn't really be negative points as in: "this is lower than expected on this i7 and stress tests".
Not having a comparison with the stock cooler also doesn't help to evaluate half of it's true purpose (other half being the main ideal cpu target for it: lower TDP cpus).



> Next, performance is lacking. While fine at stock, it still gets extremely hot. With just a mild overclock, the CPU thermal throttled. It is not a good cooler for overclocked systems or higher TDP CPUs under heavy load.


Ignoring the first phrase for now: you're just proving its performance is the expected on that cpu, not only considering its size, but also all the alerts/notes given by Noctua on the product page about that TDP cpu, and *clear recommendation to not overclock*. Therefore, the performance isn't actually lacking, it's the performance one would expect with a small low profile cooler with an i7 84W that already is target of several warnings given by Noctua as being a borderline limit.

As for the Newegg and Amazon thing, it's not really a reason for the kind of misleading "lacking of performance" argument. If you said: Newegg and Amazon fail to warn about the same alerts Noctua gives on the website about the i7 borderline case here used, I would agree that's a legitimate thing to say and wise to inform people that they should always check the infos and specs from the manufacturer and eventually check reviews to see what they should expect with its ideal target hardware.

I'm not saying the review should automatically say this is the best of its low profile class, beast of mid-low TDP coolers, or much better than a stock cooler. I'm just saying the review doesn't really answer those main questions for this product.
I do understand your case of not having a perfect setup test for it, but I just think testing this cooler with an i7 (not even talking about the unadvised overclock analysis) should just be one page/portion of a review that tested a real ideal target cpu for it (+ against the stock cooler) and these results being the expected limit of what the NH-L9x65 specs should be able to handle (as indicated on the product page). Only then a proper review score and fair ups/downs about performance should be given about the cooler in general (since it's what people focus on the most).
But ok, it's just my opinion.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2015)

Which is all fine and if you want to provide me with proper CPUs and motherboards with which to test coolers specifically in these ways I will test them. Since I maintain and have my own hardware on hand for this. Im not going to invest in another platform for maybe 2 reviews in a year. Its not like i can call up Intel get an i3 or  Pentium CPU, even if I did and just tested this cooler against stock coolers and a low TDP chip others would bitch and complain if i didn't test it against high end coolers or on other platforms. Its a slippery slope that costs me money out of pocket more often than not for no gain.

As such your opinion is noted and appreciated but the review wont be changed or retested with another CPU. In terms of stock cpu and stock cooler the Noctua is far better.


----------



## mAark (Jul 17, 2015)

an 8 is to high to this cooler may be a 6.5 or a 7


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 17, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Keep in mind this is on an Intel Platform with TIM under the IHS, how much you want to bet that with a CPU that has a soldered IHS the cooler performs far better?
> 
> Notice on a 5960x which of course soldered IHS it does just fine. All depends on the CPU and the situation. Same with an FX8350
> 
> ...


I'm surprised by its idle temps on the 5960X, but not so much the load temps. Sure, it handles stock just fine, but not many folks are going to drop $1000 on an extreme edition CPU and NOT overclock it. I'm not discounting your point, just stating it's an odd point to make. You're not going to strap a dinky heatsink on your $1000 processor.
I do realize this is a specialized cooler for a niche market. Even so, this an expensive piece of art, not a viable replacement for similarly priced coolers. I have been awaiting the release of this cooler for my ITX system so I can ditch the spare H80 I have on it, but not with performance like this. I doubt it would be able to tame the 860K, and its TDP is only 95W. Noctua claims it is capable of cooling 100W TDP AMD chips "with adequate airflow," but I still wouldn't trust it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not downplaying your review or the clearly well-thought-out design or the beauty of this cooler. What I am disappointed by is that Noctua has stepped away from their usual trifecta of high quality, great looks(fan colors aside, but like you said, it's their calling card), AND great performance _that warrants its price tag_. They definitely missed the mark on the third characteristic for this particular cooler, and while it does offer smaller size and great quality for the price, it falls short on its cooling capabilities in its price range; I can't help but think many people will pass on this cooler for something a little lower in quality with better performance, or that a lot of people buying it will end up missing or ignoring the TDP requirements and end up sorely disappointed.

TL;DR: Noctua achieved what they set out to do, make a great-looking low-pro cooler for SFF rigs. Whether it will live up to the expectations of consumers is another issue altogether, but I have to (disappointingly) pass on this one. Sorry Noctua.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2015)

also keep in mind the Noctua fan is 15mm thick not 25mm so dense heatsink with thin fan. If going SFF i would just go NH-L12.

It is what it is a small compact quiet heatsink that is a replacement for the Intel stock. Pricey tho it may be. A good example is Lexus vs Toyota they are the same brand technically but Lexus costs a hell of a lot more. Do to quality. Still i agree its a hard pill to swallow. However the 8.0 is more than adequate as any AMD APU or Intel i3 will have no issues with this cooler. But yeah not exactly the pint-size power house people were expecting. Still a solid alternative for those that want a high quality stock replacement but again.... Niche product.


----------



## Ivaroeines (Jul 18, 2015)

Techpowerup are not consistent with their scores, if the 8.0 score on this cooler is the norm, they need to adjust their scoring system, because they gave the horrible Asus GTX 750 Ti OC with a Nvidia GTX 750 Ti (GM107) gpu a score of 9.0, I say horrible because a good graphics card is 2 to 3 times as fast as this. If they had been consistent the graphics card would have got a score of 5.0 or less, think Techpowerup need to go back and adjust the Asus GTX score.

Personally I think the GTX 750 Ti is the best gpu at the moment, I think its more than fast enough for 90% or more of the current gamers, and the efficiency of it is off the scale. I think the Noctua cooler is far better than the score it got, I would say if a person plan on overclocking the cpu he/she would be insane to buy this cooler, from what I can see this shouldn't be used for cpu's that have a TDP above 65W, there are far better coolers around for those over 65W. If you want an "ultimate" computer then you have to go up in size or use liquid cooling.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 18, 2015)

looks nice for htpc or small form factor in small case


----------



## jsalpha2 (Jul 18, 2015)

The size is very nice.  I just wonder how much better it would be if they had chosen to use a copper base?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2015)

They are worth it. In confined spaced these coolers preform well. Run forever and don't clog up with dust. Its more of niche cooler.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 18, 2015)

jsalpha2 said:


> The size is very nice.  I just wonder how much better it would be if they had chosen to use a copper base?


Uh... It is a copper base. Its just Nickel-plated.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Jul 18, 2015)

I guess you could sand off the plating.  Bare copper should work better.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2015)

Nickel is just as conductive and keeps the copper from oxidizing
Nickel costs almost twice as much


----------



## alwayssts (Jul 19, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice for htpc or small form factor in small case



I suppose so, but I still don't see the merits (for a user than would buy a $50+ cpu cooler) in a case smaller than can fit a full-height graphics card.  While I totally understand there are weird mini-itx configs and perpendicular mounting (riser/cable) options, and for every option there most likely is a user....I'll stick to my rpm-limited-to-audible-silence C14 (fairly comparable to the Phanteks TC14PE in this review), thanks, as it's essentially exactly the same height.  I still don't see many all-around better alternatives to it, in the case (no pun intended) of a performance HTPC/Smallish Form Factor.  Perhaps something this size will be more in vogue as cpus reach lower and lower practical voltage/thermal limits (even for overclocking) and we see more cards like the Fury Nano (and it's successors in a similar size/tdp/relative performance level), but I just don't think we're quite there yet.

Too bad about this product, as I love Noctua, but I at some point you can only ask so much from a cooler with so much surface area and/or small fan options.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jul 19, 2015)

> Overall, the Noctua NH-L9x65 is not as bad a cooler as the review score may indicate. Its usability is limited to the point where Noctua provides a TDP guide for it and the CPUs and situations it will best perform with.



Ermmm, that's Thermalright Silver Arrow ITX's TDP guide 

Anyway, I was expecting somewhat a great performance numbers from L9x65, not that I am disappointed, but I guess I had my expectation too high . That said, I think the scores are fairly up to mark. If you were to compare this to other LP ITX coolers, sure you'll find better performance, _that's why it is 8.0, and not 9.0<_. But what I think, this badly needs a comparison with Intel stock cooler, otherwise the graphs are putting it to shame .

This, L9x65 is good for those i3s and i5, and non-OCable i7s out there, for HTPCs but I fairly doubt it's among the top choices on performance SFF builders' lists. But the only concern is the price, which noctua has a reputation of (pun intended). I don't think such added details and ease should cost such price, maybe around $40 should've justified it well enough. But hey, it's noctua 

Okay, now the question is, should it perform better with a thicker fan?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 19, 2015)

TDP guide fixed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dwade (Jul 20, 2015)

Performance is terrible for the price.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jul 20, 2015)

dwade said:


> Performance is terrible for the price.


I'll give you that. Even for all the quality and packaging, I think it shouldn't pass $40/45 mark. Well... this is Noctua


----------



## Erick Noleto (Sep 30, 2015)

@crazyeyesreaper I don't think this cooler is not good, I'm an mITX builder for like 3 years, and I'm not talking about puny HTPC systems, I build gaming rigs the size of Thor's Hammer ; ) also as powerful
Having coolers with this quality, waranty and performance at that size comes with a price...

But what I would like to see is this NH-L9x65 compared to the NH-L9i... I got an i5 3470 (77w TDP) on it, but I changed the 15mm noctua fan for a Gelid Silent 8 25mm, it's as silent, but has far superior cooling performance...

That would be a better comparison, also testing the x65 with a 25mm fan, just to see how this improve it's performance.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2015)

I test the coolers as provided. Extra fans means I would need to start testing all other coolers with other fans to make things fair. That would make the workload per review ridiculous and I won't be making that change.


----------



## Erick Noleto (Oct 1, 2015)

I agree with you, I think I was not clear in my reply. What I intended to say is that the x65 would be better pitched against low profile coolers, better yet if you could include in the results the NH-L9(i) results so we can see how these compact solutions from Noctua are evolving, also comparing than against Intel stock cooler.

The thing about the fan, I said it because I also like the SilentPc reviews, they test coolers as they are provided but also with a fan that they choose as reference for acoustics x cooling performance trade off (they focus are on silent computing, as the name suggests...). Every 6 months (I think), they elect this reference fan in all sizes (from 80mm fans all the way up).

Anyway, I like your review, I just wanted to raise some points and also give some suggestions.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2015)

The suggestions are noted and i would love to implement them it just won't happen do to time constraints.

Reviews already take around 10 hours start to finish adding extra fans would push that close to 16 hours with a real job etc I do not have the time to commit to adding more to the reviews.


----------

